# Frage zu Mysql



## Tux (28. Jul 2004)

Hallo!

Habe ein kleines Problem bei Mysql. Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit unter Mysql Daten, die ich aus einer Mysql-Tabelle gelesen habe, direkt in eine andere Mysql-Tabelle zu schreiben, ohne dass ich Java oder Php zwischendurch benutzen muss. Der "Datentausch" soll also intern in der Datenbank ablaufen. Weiß jemand Rat? Thx für eure Hilfe

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## DP (28. Jul 2004)

schlagwort replikation.

cu


----------



## Jaraz (28. Jul 2004)

Hi,

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/CREATE_TABLE.html
nach:
CREATE TABLE new_tbl SELECT * FROM orig_tbl;
suchen!

Gruß Jaraz


----------



## DP (29. Jul 2004)

in eine neue tabelle natürlich so. sorry.


----------

